# My little Citizen family



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Just sharing the start of my new found hobby. I curse the day I broke my old Swiss Army!

I think next purchase will be a kinetic or an automatic movement of some decription. I am not really sure what yet, I will see what appeals to me at the time. All dependant on keeping the other half in the dark of course ;-)


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

The citizen on the left I call the mini mears great watches at a great price named the mini mears as this has a big brother the citizen ap0600 Ray mears , great trio of citizen by the way


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Iceblue, that is a lovely watch. I saw a promaster automatic version for sale on an auction site recently, I dont think it was titanium like yours though. It went for £180 ish. Being a bit new to all this I need to get a feel for what things are worth.

How do you find the canvas straps? Mine felt very rigid and kind of dug into my wrist, so I put the leather one on. Not quite so irritating when I am at work now.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi mate to be fair I changed the strap shortly after the photo for a Kevlar strap ,

i may be wrong so some member may correct me the one you have I think is the BM6400 then you get the citizen Royal Marines as per photo then the Ray mears the ap0600 there is another model but I carnt remeber it for the life of me welcome to the forum by the way and all great watches


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I assume it is just camera magic, but I can't read that centre piece to save my life.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

hughlle said:


> I assume it is just camera magic, but I can't read that centre piece to save my life.


the dial read from top to bottom

citizen eco drive

titanium sapphire

Royal Marines commando

wr300


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Good choice with the Citizens, some good bargains out there.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> hughlle said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


this forum is playing havoc with my computer! I should have had quotes, I meant the middle watch in the OP is lovely, but I just cannot tell the time. I assume it camera magic, else it must surely have some kind of Avengers, er, activate, lighting system.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I now have a few Citizens in my collection and I do like them. My latest is a nice gold-plated eco drive and my two favourites are an eco-drive military style black-faced number and a really nice vintage stainless steel 100 metre WR quartz Citizen. I like the watches you show, electorn, and I especially like the simplde watch on the left of your trio. That liking is further amplified by the version shown by Iceblue, his "mini mears", which I think is a stunning watch.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I think it's a nighthawk flight stealth the middle one


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes, the BM6400 is on the left (my favorite), Nighthawk black out? in the middle. Thats the one I want to get a new lume applied to. Waiting on a couple of email replies at the moment then it will be a leather strap for it to replace the bracelet.

I am going to keep my eyes on the various sales forums around the internet - I really like the promaster version of the BM. Having read up a bit they are likegetting hold of rocking horse do do though and very pricy. Will have to keep my fingers crossed and all that.

I keep looking out for a nice Seiko, but nothing has really grabed me yet.

Sorry for poor spelling above, still on my first coffee!


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Well I managed to sneak in a couple of additions. Thats the last for a while though, wife intercepted my last delivery when she got home early from work. This was the result :taz: .

Never mind, where there is a will there's a way, or so they say!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Maybe adding this Citizen automatic might be an option. (vendor image)


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi normdiaz,

that would be a lovely addition. I did have in mind another military style though. Before I got found out I had bought a Deep Blue Sea Ram and a Citizen Ecozilla diver. Both nice big heavy watches! I keep trying to find a Seiko, but nothing really out there so far that I like (in my price range anyway).

Thanks to Iceblue I am watching a nice titanium Royal Marines Commando which is at about £100 at the moment.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Mine say hello


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

I hate to say it but I have all my watches on holiday with me. Couldn't decide which ones to leave at home. I never thought it would come to this!

I will have to try and get some nice pics to justify bringing them I suppose.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Sorry about all the pics but it saves lots of writing!

A view across to Rough Tor, a bit blurry in the background. Taken with my trusty old HTC One X.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

My small family with a couple of wannabes!


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

Great trio in the first post, I've owned the BM6400 and Nighthawk but both were a little big for me.

Now I have a BM8180 which is more my size


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Another great Citizen!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

1st one needs fixing





and work watch





missed one out


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Thats a nice collection you have there. I have got a few Seiko automatics now to go with my little lot.

I will bore you all with another photo later - got to wait until the coast is clear before they come out of their hiding place!


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

This is where I am with regard to my growing collection. I really have to stop now...


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

electorn said:


> This is where I am with regard to my growing collection. I really have to stop now...


So is the one second in on the bottom row left a ap0600 Ray mears :thumbsup:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

http://

Mine say hello

http://

And this one

http://

And this one



taffyman said:


> http://
> 
> Mine say hello
> 
> ...


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> The citizen on the left I call the mini mears great watches at a great price named the mini mears as this has a big brother the citizen ap0600 Ray mears , great trio of citizen by the way


 I want, I want!


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Great collection you have there, *electorn.*


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Romantic Ape, run while you still can! I started reading this forum and now I am scared to visit because I always see something else I really like the look of. Trying to decide which one to take to work is a nightmare.

On that note I am going to ask a question regarding Kinetics in a new thread.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

You gotta love Citizen, they really have come out with some nice designs over the years. Pretty bulletproof as well - never had one fail even through the toughest of use.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello Garry, I believe what you are saying. I love the ones I have. The only trouble is they still look too nice to wear as a knock about item, so mostly live in the cabinet unfortunately. I have a pesky Seiko Kinetic which is taking up a lot of my time at the moment though which is not helping.


----------



## sewingman (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi, Really like Citizen, this RC control works and wears well....so a photo.....Bob.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Some beautiful Citizens posted on here . I am getting rather Jealous


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Ana digi temp from 1989


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Crystron Diver from 1978 










dress watch


----------

